# Cyanogenmod auf Galaxy S2 i9100G



## m4rshm4llow (26. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich habe vor Cyanogenmod auf mein Galaxy S2 zu installieren (leider die G Version).
Ich habe noch nie ein ROM installiert, noch nie ein Handy gerootet und habe deshalb keine Erfahrung in sowas. Deshalb wollte ich mal von euch hören was man dabei Bedenken muss und vor allem wie genau ich das mache.
Leider gibts den Installer nur für das i9100 und nicht für die G Version und da scheint es ja verschiedene Wege zu geben wie man sowas macht.
Es wäre auch interessant zu wissen, ob man das ganze ohne SD Karte machen kann, weil ich die erst frühstens am Wochenende an eine rankomme.
Habe auch mal gehört, dass CM auf Galaxy Geräten nicht besonders stabil läuft, ist da was dran?

vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MaxRink (26. November 2013)

Auf den Exynos-Geräten läuft es nicht stabil, da SAMSUNG die Prozzis selbst entwickeld und den spezifischen Quellcode dazu nicht rausrückt. Das G hat aber ne TI-CPU, ähnlich dem Galaxy Nexus.

Edit: 
[ROM][GT-I9100G][JB][4.2.2] CyanogenMod 10.1 official nightlies - xda-developers
[ROM][GT-I9100G][JB][4.3.0] CyanogenMod 10.2 official nightly builds - xda-developers


----------



## m4rshm4llow (26. November 2013)

Das sind aber jetzt nur Nightlies, ich hatte eher daran gedacht eine Stable zu nehmen oder sind Nightlies eine bessere Idee?


----------



## MaxRink (26. November 2013)

Das wär dann die hier: http://download.cyanogenmod.org/get/jenkins/42507/cm-10.1.3-i9100g.zip

Anleitung: 





> Das erste mal Flashen von einer Samsung Stock ROM:
> 
> Flashen von Android 2.3.x(Gringerbread)/Android 4.0.x(Ice Cream Sandwitch):
> 
> ...


----------



## m4rshm4llow (26. November 2013)

Aber ohne SD Karte läuft nichts oder?

Warum hast du mir zuerst die Nightly Version verlinkt? Würdest du die nehmen? Wenn ja, warum die und nicht die Stabel?

Kann man nachträglich eigenentlich zwischen Stable und Nightly umschalten,patchen?


----------



## MaxRink (26. November 2013)

Stable "hinkt" den nightlys ein bischen hinterher, von CM 10.2 (Android 4.3) gibt es aktuell einfach noch kein stable. 
Und ohne SD geht nichts, da haste recht. Odin geht für Custom ROMs nicht.
Ja, man kann im nachhinein meist zwischen stable und nightly switchen, nur /system muss formatiert werden, /data meist nicht.
4.4 gibts auch, ist aber nich "experimental", also noch vor nightly, deswegen rate ich davon ab. http://www.mediafire.com/download/wagmqwpd1pgcj61/omni-4.4-20131123-i9100g-HOMEMADE.zip
Die hier kann ich dir auch ans Herz legen, der Funktionsumfang ist deutlich größer und das System freier anpassbar als bei CM: http://goo.im/devs/BAM/i9100g/BAM-Rom_v1.0.0-REL_JellyBean-i9100g.zip


----------



## m4rshm4llow (26. November 2013)

Ich wusste nicht das es eine Experimental Version gibt. Das wirft ja für mich als Außenstehender ein anderes Bild auf die Sache. Ich dachte halt Nightly wäre die experimentelle (und somit instabile) Version.
Aber wenn ihr sagt Nightly ist praktisch stabil, dann werde ich auch die Nightly Version nehmen.

Wie sieht es denn aus mit der Akkulauftzeit. Habe mal gehört, dass das bei bestimmten Geräten (noch) nicht optimiert ist und ein Rückschritt gegenüber Stock bedeutet. Andererseits folgt doch aus der Schlankheit und Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit, dass das Handy entlastet wird und damit der Akkulaufzeit gespart wird.

BTW ich scheitere schon hier dran: Custom Kernel mit CWM/TWRP flashen. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung von sowas.


----------



## MaxRink (26. November 2013)

Ich hab selbst kein S2G, nur ein P1 das auf dem selben Chip, aber mit mehr Takt, basiert. Für das habe ich selbst schon geportet. Es ist wirklich sehr unterschiedlich. ist meist ein nullsummenspiel. Aber BAM-Android kannste mal testen. Ist der letzte Link im oberen post.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (26. November 2013)

Wie gesagt ich hab keine Ahnung wie man überhaupt ein ROM drauf bekommt.

Das ist ja wie beim BIOS Update, da sollte man auch wissen was man tut (und da weiß ich auch was ich tue). Hab heute noch folgendes gelesen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...uefi-update-fehlgeschlagen-brauche-hilfe.html). So will ich beim Handy flashen nicht enden. Deswegen hätte ich gerne eine etwas einsteigerfreundliche Anweisung die etwas detailierter als "Custom Kernel mit CWM/TWRP flashen" ist. Das sagt mir echt nichts.


----------



## MaxRink (26. November 2013)

Hier ein Link zum größten dt. Androidforum:  Root / Custom-ROMs / Modding für Samsung Galaxy S2 (I9100G) auf Android-Hilfe.de

Sollte alles drin stehen. Wollte mich jetzt nämlich gleich hinlegen, da ich sehr früh raus musss.


----------

